# Parker Mountain Sage Grouse



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

This past weekend my boys and I tagged along with Grandpa and two uncles down to the Parker Mountain for a little Sage grouse hunt. This has been a hunt that my oldest boy has looked forward for some time. For the 5-6 years now, at least half our hunting party has drawn these tags. Each year I have taken my boys with to help push the sage brush. This was going to be my oldest boys first year that he had a tag in hand.

Just like years past the fun did not elude us this year. We were no more then 5 minutes in to our first push when the birds started to fly. The first bird up came out right under my feet. Seeing that it was clearly out of the kids safe zone of fire I decided I would take it. After taking a little time to tag my bird and walking about another 100 yards down the draw everything game to life. Groups of 5-6 birds kept coming up until everyone but the two youngest shooters had their limit. A quick glance at the watch to see how long we had been out hunting. It was just barely getting to be 8:00 am. We had not been out hunting for 45 minutes and we had 5 of our 8 birds on the ground and the kids had gone threw a box of shells each already. With 5 birds between all of use, the seasoned hunters except myself where done for the day. The action for the morning did not stop there but the kids were unable to connect on any more birds that morning.

After the morning hunt everything slowed down. We hiked several draws with out kicking up a single bird. After hiking what seemed like 3-4 miles I decide it was time to head back to camp and let the kids play for a couple hours until the evening hunt rolled around. When the evening hunt finally came the boys where worn out for the day. So we decided that we would go for a ride to see if we could catch any along side the road. After about an hours drive we finally found a small group and got the kids out on them. They were able to knock down a other bird to end the days hunt.

When I got back to camp we decided to call home to tell mom about the days hunt. After talking with mom we found out that I needed to head back home that night to take care of some issues that had came up since we left Friday night. In all we ended up with 6 of 8 birds. Not bad for a days hunt. Here is a picture of my oldest boy with his and my single birds.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks like fun, I jumped 10 up while stalking a goat, screwed up the stalk big time but was pretty cool.


----------

